# Top 10 Classic Tractor Sales of 2014



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Machinery Pete...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/machinery-petes-top-10-classic-tractors-greg-peterson/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I'll take the ac. Or the 1566. Or either of the 2 shiny green ones.

I probably never will forget the day I went to buy me an AC D15. Sharp lil tractor. Similar one sold for maybe $3k a week before within 50 miles. Not quite as nice. I had maybe $4500 in my pocket. Enough for the tractor, ac 8 foot disk, and maybe the plow too. Well-two guys REALLY wanted that particular tractor. $16k later it sold. I asked the guy who bought it what was so special about it. He said its nice-and he had 4 grandkids. But only 3 D series Allis Chalmers. He was dead set on taking that tractor home.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree moose, the 1566 would be really hard not to like.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep, I'd take the 1566 over any of them.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

that 1566 is to die for.. wait till bggriffin sees that.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

sethd11 said:


> that 1566 is to die for.. wait till bggriffin sees that.


Too new for him. The hydro is more his speed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

I bleed green and i will say that is a sharp lookin 1566.


----------



## JeffMNY (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow that 1566 sure is sweet. Kind of partial to those red ones. Be just a little overkill here, but I think we could make it work. 656 would probably fit in better though.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd pick the ol' Minneapolis steel wheeler any day over the rest!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

barnrope said:


> I'd pick the ol' Minneapolis steel wheeler any day over the rest!


I dont see how to hook the baler up to that one.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I may be a red guy but I'd like to run that 6030 for a day. No holds barred power. 1566's don't impress me. They have a 3 speed gear box in place of the 4 speed that the smaller models got. That makes for 12F/6R gears instead of 16F/8R.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> I dont see how to hook the baler up to that one.


Amish can figure it out, so can barnrope.

And of course, give me the D21. My boss has a 220 AC with mechanical fwa he bought out in Washington state. Gave $9500 and she was tough. Restored it, and took it to the Orange Spectaculae and was offered $40000, and turned it down,


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Compared to new that 1566 was a steal. My luck if I was trying to buy it someone else would run it up way higher than it would be worth.

656 is a gas, no thanks already got one. Never gonna have another maybe if it was a diesel even then it would need to be mint and about a third the price. Obviously someone was high on drugs to pay that much for that 656


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Watched the YouTube videos from the 1566 sale. One of the 806's woulda been nice to have


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Actually went to a sale a bit south of here in the middle of the national forest and a guy had a good sized farm. Had a couple ih tractors and various equipment. Had a completely rebuilt 966 with 600 hours on the rebuild sold for 10.5K that was steal came with axle duals too


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Bgriffin856 said:


> 656 is a gas, no thanks already got one. Never gonna have another maybe if it was a diesel even then it would need to be mint and about a third the price. Obviously someone was high on drugs to pay that much for that 656


We have a 656 gas gear drive. Grandpa bought it 2 years old, so we don't have the heart to get rid of it, but man that thing is a pig for fuel. Grind a batch of ear corn, 2 ton, use about 3/8 of a tank of fuel.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thats why ours is only used for light duty work. Best thing is no matter how cold it gets, hit the key its running thats why we keep it


----------

